# Mi pc se desconecta a internet cada 2 min.



## juanelectron2010 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola a todos,he googleado y no encontre nada. Tengo un problema que me esta dando mucho dolor de cabeza. Pues tengo adsl estaba lenta y  la formatie,resulta que ahora te conectas y al instante se desconecta y te dice coneccion limitada o nula. He probado con diferentes S/O le he cambiado la tarjeta de red,hasta le cambie el disco duro pensando que podria ser un virus irremobible y sigue igual,claro que antes de hacer todo eso llame antel para comprobar el router y esta ok,he puesto otra pc a esa coneccion y no tiene problema. Alguien podra ayudarme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2012)

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola a todos,he googleado y no encontre nada. Tengo un problema que me esta dando mucho dolor de cabeza. Pues tengo adsl estaba lenta y  la formatie,resulta que ahora te conectas y al instante se desconecta y te dice _*coneccion limitada o nula.*_ He probado con diferentes S/O le he cambiado la tarjeta de red,hasta le cambie el disco duro pensando que podria ser un virus irremobible y sigue igual,claro que antes de hacer todo eso llame antel para comprobar el router y esta ok,he puesto otra pc a esa coneccion y no tiene problema. Alguien podra ayudarme?



¿ En que quedamos ?, se desconecta cada 2 minutos como dice el título o *NO* se conecta 

¿ Configuraste el acceso a la red ADSL ?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola fogonazo,se conecta y a los 2 min. Aproximado se desconecta y me dice coneccion limitada o nula. Te cuento que elimine la configuracion  y cree de vuelta y sigue igual


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2012)

Configuraste los IP y todo?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ago 31, 2012)

si probaste con otra pc y funciona bien y ademas probaste con otros sistemas,es tu placa de red la problemática


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola djraco te cuento que no configure las ip porque teoricamente el router es el encargado de asignarte la ip.



Hola rodrigocabralniebla,como les habia comentado cuando inicie el tema he colocado una tarjeta de red pci ya que esta conectado a la tarjeta onboard y sigue con el mismo problema,lo que estaba pensando es actualizar la bios. Creo que otra no me queda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola.

Tuve una sitación similar, el problema era (es) el antivirus cuando el tomaba el control del Firewall.

Haz cambiado el cable de la red, el une tu computadora al modem.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jkogg (Ago 31, 2012)

faltan drivers de la tarjeta de red



eso me a pasado al formatear la pc, luego si usas un sistema operativo ue, u otro que tengas  que no sea el original de la compu en cuestion, resulta que faltaran drivers...


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola les cuento qud he desactivado el firewall y el antivirus para sacarme la duda y sigue igual se sigue cortando puede ser que jkogg que me faltaria actualizar los drivers porque los tiene talvez sean un poco viejos.gracias por el aporte,probare y les comento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

cambia las dns y ve que pasa,por lo que dices la coneccion no se corta,solo que no hay trafico y eso puede ser por las dns o las ip mal configurada o la puerta de enlace,,,


----------



## Limako (Sep 1, 2012)

y antes te funcionaba ok? o que es lo que has hecho para que deje de funcionar?


----------



## josemaX (Sep 1, 2012)

Has probado otro cable ethernet, como te dijo elaficionado?


----------



## nocta (Sep 1, 2012)

Suponiendo que la configuración de red de tu computadora está bien, si no es el firewall (seguramente el de Windows no, sino otro como puede ser el que venga con un AV), entonces deberías fijarte el cable UTP que va del modem o router a tu computadora y en última instancia, el aparato mismo que es el encargado de asignarte IP si tenés DHCP activado.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 1, 2012)

tiene que ser problema del router por mas que los de antel te digan que no, llámalos porque si pruebas con otro so como linux tendría que andar de una
pd: también puede ser problema del cable o una configuración del router


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola a todos gracias por contestarme,el dns no le puedo cambiar ya que adsl lo unico que tienes que hacer es agregar la coneccion y no tienes que cambiar ni ip,puerta de enlace ni dns.



Antes funcionaba se formateo porque estaba lenta y se puso el mismmo s/o, no es el cable porque como habia mencionado antes he probado con otro ordenador en el mismo router y cable y funciona perfecto no se corta. La verdad que es bastante raro esto. Gracias a todos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 1, 2012)

pero probastes con otro so que no sea windows?

que mother tenes


----------



## Limako (Sep 1, 2012)

osea que, formateas, reinstalas s.o..... Supongo que instalas los drivers necesarios si esque no te detecta todo a la primera... Que S.O. es? le das a conectarte a internet, y te pasa eso ya la primera vez? me huele demasiado raro para ser verdad . y si con otra tarjeta de red te pasa lo mismo esta claro que es software y no hardware (siempre que no sea el cable).
Drivers de la tarjeta de red????
Supongo que habiendo formateado hace nada, poco te costaria volver a hacerlo por si se da el caso de que hayas puesto ya algun tipo de malware que te haga eso o algun tipo de soft que induzca a eso.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola no he probado con otro so que no sea windows,es una pc bastante viejita la uso para laburar,yo pienso que si tenes razon puede ser que cuando termino de instalar el so conecto un pendrive para instalar sotware basico que poseo en ese pen y es muy probable que ahi halla algun virus,probare instalar de nuevo el so y no conectare dicho pen a ver que pasa. El so es un sp3 desatendido he probado con el xp profecional sin tener exito.


----------



## analogico (Sep 1, 2012)

prueba solo con el o limpio sin programas ni antivirius




juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por contestarme,el dns no le puedo cambiar ya que adsl lo unico que tienes que hacer es agregar la coneccion y no tienes que cambiar ni ip,puerta de enlace ni dns.



el dns se puede cambiar
vas a propiedades de la conexión  buscas la parte donde dice protocolo tcp ip y cambias el dns


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok,y que dns me recomendas que ponga?gracias por tu aporte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

8.8.8.8  y  8.8.4.4  que es de google o busca una lista en Internet
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/


----------



## analogico (Sep 1, 2012)

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Ok,y que dns me recomendas que ponga?gracias por tu aporte



los de open dns 

208.67.222.222 
 208.67.220.220

o de  google 
8.8.4.4

 8.8.8.8


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

no, yo no pondria los de open dns,suelen dar problemas


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias provare con alguno si tengo suerte


----------



## nocta (Sep 3, 2012)

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por contestarme,el dns no le puedo cambiar ya que adsl lo unico que tienes que hacer es agregar la coneccion y no tienes que cambiar ni ip,puerta de enlace ni dns.
> 
> 
> 
> Antes funcionaba se formateo porque estaba lenta y se puso el mismmo s/o, no es el cable porque como habia mencionado antes he probado con otro ordenador en el mismo router y cable y funciona perfecto no se corta. La verdad que es bastante raro esto. Gracias a todos



Sí, pero en una de esas le pegaste un tirón y puede haber quedado en un ala y una plegaria el cable.

Los drivers dudo que sean dado que conexión sí tenés. Tampoco los DNS porque sino la conexión no sería "limitada o nula", sino que no tendrías conexión a internet pero no te marcaría ningún problema la computadora. En Windows XP cuando tenés un problema de DNS no te dice nada, simplemente no podés navegar. Si te da el error de limitada o nula, el problema está en el DHCP. En cambio, Windows 7, te dice que no tenés conexión a internet ...


----------



## morta (Sep 3, 2012)

Juanelectron, con que empresa te conectas a la red? el problema por lo que contas es que tenes habilitada la opcion Dial on demand en el modem ADSL, por lo que cuando no tenes trafico un par de minutos se desconecta, confirmame el modelo del modem y empresa y vemos de destildar esa opcion en la parte de conexion ADSL


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola morta la empresa es antel ads y el router es zte zxdsl 831 salu2


----------



## morta (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo primero que vas a tener que hacer es entrar al navegador (firefox o el que uses) y pones 192.168.1.1/admin.html o 192.168.0.1/admin.htlm, depende el rango que hayan configurado en el modem.
Te va a pedir login, de fabrica salen con user: admin pass: admin o 1234.
Entras en advanced setup y te va a mostrar un cuadro con varias configuraciones por defecto para distintos prestadores, te fijas cual es la de antel y al final le das edit, te va a ir mostrando varias ventanas con la configuración del ADSL, le das next en las primeras dos sin tocar nada y en la tercera destildas la opcion "Dial on demand",  seguis dando next hasta que terminas y despues vas a management en la izquierda y clickeas en save and reboot, asi guarda la configuracion y se resetea.

Te paso un enlace paso a paso para que mas o menos te guies aunque puede que no todo coincida como dice ahi.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/2150041/Configurar-como-router-tu-modem-ETB-ZTE-ZXDSL-831.html

Saludos y exitos!


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola a todos los genios de este exelente foro les comento que le cambie el dns y sigue igual se conecta navegas un rato y se corta,hare lo que me indico morta muchas gracias por tu aporte hoy lo probare y te comento como me fue.


----------



## morta (Sep 5, 2012)

Juan, como andas? solucionaste tu problema?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola morta todo bien gracias,no he tenido tiempo todavia hoy a la tarde voy a probar muchas gracias por molestarte luego te comento como me fue.saludos


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola morta te cuento que ingreso direccion que me indicas y no entra en el router se abre una ventana que dice la coneccion a caducado.


----------



## morta (Sep 6, 2012)

proba con 10.0.0.2, tenes la pc conectada directamente al modem o tenes un router??

Sino entra en centro de redes y recursos compartidos, propiedades de red y decime que IP te esta dasignando el modem para saber como esta configurado.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tengo un router conectado a la pc,hoy si puedo te paso la ip porque no recuerdo, gracias nuevamente morta


----------

